# Need some suggestions.....



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dead Souls - NIN
Heads Will Roll - Yeah Yeah Yeahs (slightly uptempo, but nice)
Crimes - A Perfect Circle

Lullaby & Pet (these segue into each other) - A Perfect Circle 

Lullaby - The Cure

Nosferatu - The Coral (not as grunge-y, but nice slow cadence and interesting)

Psychotic Girl - The Black Keys

Lake of Fire - The Meat Puppets

Up Jumped The Devil - Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds

Looking At The Invisible Man - The Dead Weather (slightly uptempo, but nice)

The Man That You Fear - Marilyn Manson
If I Was Your Vampire - Marilyn Manson
Are You The Rabbit? - Marilyn Manson

Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus

People Are Strange - The Doors

Dracula - Gorillaz

Necromancer - Gnarls Barkley

I Love The Dead - Alice Cooper


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE452fHdSYU

Danzig- Until You Call on the Dark and the 4p album in general.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

This may be too dark due to the shadow that this band has over it, but in it's short career they released two albums that each have several songs that musically fill the bill. The band was "Joy Division", and while their only real "hit" was almost more of a disco, EMO song(Love Will Tear Us Apart), the 2 full length albums, "Unknown Pleasures" and "Closer" have some of the darkest yet moving music on them I have ever heard. "I Remember Nothing" and "Day of the Lords" come to mind especially.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some suggestions:

Sick Things-by Alice Cooper
This House Is Haunted-by Alice Cooper
Sweet Dreams Are Made Of These-by Marilyn Manson
One Of These Days-by Pink Floyd (This song has a fast tempo, but it's deep bass driven)
Closer-by Nine Inch Nails
Darkfolk-"Shadows"-by Midnight Syndicate
How Soon Is Now-by The Smiths
Creature Of The Night-by Zombie Girl
Bridge Of Sighs-by Robin Trower
Moving In Stereo-by The Cars
#1 Crush-by Garbage
2000 Light Years From Home-by The Rolling Stones
Voices-by Russ Ballard
Boogie Man-by Aerosmith (This is an instrumental song, but it has a creepy vibe)


----------



## robertsewellca (Oct 28, 2008)

For some spooky music to play when "trick or treaters" come to the door, try searching on You Tube for "Dark Sanctuary - Au Milieu Des Sepultures" Other tunes by Dark Sanctuary are good, too.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Carlsporkpie (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's a few more, if you're still looking:

All Dead, All Dead - Queen
Eli, The Barrow Boy - The Decemberists
Little Drop of Poison - Tom Waits
Dead and Lovely - Tom Waits
A Girl, A Boy and A Graveyard - Jeremy Messersmith
Cask of Amontillado - Alan Parsons Project
They're Coming to Get You, Barbara - No More Kings
Far From Any Road - The Handsome Family
Glow Worm - The Handsome Family


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Vanilla Fudge - Season of the Witch
Jill Tracy - The Fine Art of Poisoning
John Cale - Heartbreak Hotel
David Sylvian - The Devil's Own
David Sylvian - Where the Railroad Meets the Sea
Bloodrock - DOA
Sabres of Paradise - Haunted Dancehall
The Police - Behind My Camel
Into the Fray - Voodoo Lullaby
Bjork - Pagan Poetry


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Awesome, I just put together a 19 song playlist on Spotify thanks to everyone's help. This should compliment my haunt outside nicely during trick or treating.


----------



## GirlNo3Belcher (Sep 25, 2017)

Great suggestions here! Also wanted to add:

"Ballad for Dead Friends" -Dashboard Prophets
"The Killing Moon" - Echo & the Bunnymen
"Change" - Deftones
"Minerva" - Deftones


----------

